# Acer TV Tuner not picking up signal correctly...



## scfsnoopy (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope this is the right section to post this, if not, please tell me where I could move it to! I've just bought an Acer M5640 that came with an inbuilt HD TV Tuner. Unfortunately, Acer seems to think it's pretty unnecessary to include any sort of instruction of how to set it up for the first time, and I've never used a TV Tuner before, so I'm stumped. The problem I'm having is that when I'm scanning for services (using Windows Media Center), it comes back with 'No services were found. Please make sure your TV signal is properly connected to the computer'. I'm pretty sure it's connected fine... I've plugged it into every jack it fits into and tried again, just to make sure I've got it in the right spot, but no luck. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, so what is it?


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

What kind of TV reception do you have? Antenna, cable, satellite, etc? For the most part Tv Tuners work just like TV's. For example, if you have a cable box, you need to plug the tuner into the output from the cable box. Set the program the tuner is using to Channel 3 or 4 (or whatever your cable provider needs). Then from there change the channel using the cable box.

With all the TV tuners that I have worked with. Scanning the channels has been useless, unless you have an actual antenna hooked to the tuner, or if it's a special card from your cable provider.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think its a wintv device - so you should have a wintv application to tune in the card

you should be able to run the application and scan for available channels - as yoi would with a TV
make sure you have an aerial plugged into the card

what country are you in?

if uk are you in a freeview area?


----------

